# What does this say about me?



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

So hubby and I had an argument Saturday morning and I was furious about the way he acted and spent the day pretty much avoiding him. We didn't speak all day. It wasn't so much what we were arguing about but the way he was rude to me during our disagreement. At the end of the night, he was sitting on the couch and I asked can I sit with you to which he said yes and we cuddled. Anyway, the cuddling turned into the most amazing intimate moment between us, initiated by him. If you remember, he never initiates, so it was most unexpected and wonderful. So, my question is, do you think it's weird that I could literally care less now about the argument and the way he treated me? I am no longer upset about it even though we didnt' talk about it. I feel totally like a school girl in love because of amazing sex with my husband of 19 years. I was thinking about it this morning wondering why I'm so effected still 4 days later from that intimate moment?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard that angry sex is the best. that some couple actually have sex right in the middle of an argument. they just get caught up in the passion and throw each other down and have at it.

never experienced it myself.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You've got some good bonding hormones running thru your veins at this time. Give it time and you will be pissed again.

Jokes aside, sometimes it not worth it to hold a grudge. Let it go...Let it go....

You will be happier in the long run if you don't hold every stupid thing he does against him. He is who he is.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> So hubby and I had an argument Saturday morning and I was furious about the way he acted and spent the day pretty much avoiding him. We didn't speak all day. It wasn't so much what we were arguing about but the way he was rude to me during our disagreement. At the end of the night, he was sitting on the couch and I asked can I sit with you to which he said yes and we cuddled. Anyway, the cuddling turned into the most amazing intimate moment between us, initiated by him. If you remember, he never initiates, so it was most unexpected and wonderful. So, my question is, do you think it's weird that I could literally care less now about the argument and the way he treated me? I am no longer upset about it even though we didnt' talk about it. I feel totally like a school girl in love because of amazing sex with my husband of 19 years. I was thinking about it this morning wondering why I'm so effected still 4 days later from that intimate moment?


Absolutely there is a reason for this. To put it in simple terms, he stood up to you like a strong alpha male, and you were primally turned on by this display of strength. Although wife and I don't argue, one big one a year ago ended up with her giving me the night of my life. In hindsight, I was definitelty wrong in the argument, but it still had that effect on her.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

You never heard of makeup or angry sex? You have been missing out. That can be the best kind. I bet you are thinking of ways to have arguments now aren't you lol j/k


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> So, my question is, do you think it's weird that I could literally care less now about the argument and the way he treated me?


Many times I have had heated debates and been angry at my wife for the way she treated me over something, while simultaneously being very aroused and wanting nothing more than to get naked and snuggle. Having and feeling BOTH at the same time is common for me, and if I take a step back and observe myself it is also very humorous and I get a laugh at myself!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> You never heard of makeup or angry sex? You have been missing out. That can be the best kind. I bet *you are thinking of ways to have arguments now aren't you lol* j/k


:grin2:great idea actually!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Many times I have had heated debates and been angry at my wife for the way she treated me over something, while simultaneously being very aroused and wanting nothing more than to get naked and snuggle. Having and feeling BOTH at the same time is common for me, and *if I take a step back and observe myself it is also very humorous and I get a laugh at myself!*


So good to be able to laugh at yourself in life! I am finding it odd that I am still thinking about sex with my husband from 4 days ago!!!! WTH?? It was THAT good for me. I'm questioning if I'm placing too much value on sex but nah.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> So good to be able to laugh at yourself in life! I am finding it odd that I am still thinking about sex with my husband from 4 days ago!!!! WTH?? It was THAT good for me. I'm questioning if I'm placing too much value on sex but nah.


If he does not usually initiate, then that indeed is a big deal! Everyone wants to feel wanted, and those of us on the HD side of the equation rarely get to experience it in the way we want to be wanted! 

Just tell your husband you expect that all the time now and that you will throw a HUGE temper tantrum if he ever hesitates again to throw himself at you when you need it! 

:grin2:

Badsanta


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

See what you can do to keep this good momentum going...maybe to need to get into more arguments


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> So hubby and I had an argument Saturday morning and I was furious about the way he acted and spent the day pretty much avoiding him. We didn't speak all day. It wasn't so much what we were arguing about but the way he was rude to me during our disagreement. At the end of the night, he was sitting on the couch and I asked can I sit with you to which he said yes and we cuddled. Anyway, the cuddling turned into the most amazing intimate moment between us, initiated by him. If you remember, he never initiates, so it was most unexpected and wonderful. So, my question is, do you think it's weird that I could literally care less now about the argument and the way he treated me? I am no longer upset about it even though we didnt' talk about it. I feel totally like a school girl in love because of amazing sex with my husband of 19 years. I was thinking about it this morning wondering why I'm so effected still 4 days later from that intimate moment?


Most men would melt into a passive aggressive baby fit and not initiate. When I find myself in a similar situation, I now try to initiate too. Easier said than done. Sex IS good medicine.
Your man sounds strong and smart.

It's easier to go passive aggressive. It takes an emotionally stronger man to do what your husband did and you instinctively know this. Your disposition proves it.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

He got you to let go for a minute and soak in the attention and his desire! Sounds awesome!

So I suspect H took charge it changed the dynamic and it hit a good spot with you. Tell him to keep it up!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

> the most amazing intimate moment between us, initiated by him. If you remember, he never initiates, so it was most unexpected and wonderful.


This says it all right here. Even if it seems like a minor issue, with all of the major things going on inside of a marriage, it is important to you. It's always awesome when a need, even one you aren't actively thinking about, is unexpectedly met.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband ALWAYS have sex after we fight.. he even accuses me of starting fights just for make up sex .. though I do need to talk things out.. at least at some point.. 

Our fights are completely stupid... we've always been able to laugh about them later.. sometimes right in the middle of the argument too! I really wouldn't even change these things.. just a part of our dynamic...

It makes sense you feel as you do.. if his initiating was so infrequent... in it's own way.. this is something that has been "bottled" in you.. a deep desire... so when this happened.. it was like ..."WOW"... the heavens opened.. everything else is so small in comparison.. If someone is high drive & we're not feeling wanted, desired (this being important to us)... it can affect our moods.. 

I was like this.. when I couldn't get enough sex..almost every fight I started was ...well.. over sex !... I wanted him to throw me down on the bed.. things like that.. Poor man..


----------

